# Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia - Confirmed!



## Hadrian (May 14, 2008)

Source











Scans from GoNintendo.

Looks like those leaked screens were real.

This will be two player and the name Order of Ecclesia isn't the Japanese name.

Proper screens:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=864...t&p=1147531

Details:
In Order of Ecclesia players take the role of a member of the Ecclesia, an organization that has sworn to defeat the evil forces of Dracula. By using the new Glyph attack system, players can unleash more than 100 different combinations to battle Dracula’s minions throughout 20 explorable areas. Utilizing the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection™, players can choose to compete head-to-head, or trade items and equipment they have found while exploring the environments. Multiple endings that can be unlocked depending on how the player completes the game adds even more replay value to the game with plenty of addictive exploration, combat and items to discover.


----------



## Kellicros (May 14, 2008)

Looks interesting, another hot chick protagonist?


----------



## skarthebloodchild (May 14, 2008)

I am really fed up with castlevania series ...


----------



## Hadrian (May 14, 2008)

Looks kinda the same as the last 5 on the GBA & DS.  Should be a good game but I long for something new.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 14, 2008)

You won Hadrian.. this time.. this.. time ¬¬

edit: lol that was supposed to go on my topic XP

Well, looks exactly the same.. but with a woman. Hope this one works my R4


----------



## Hadrian (May 14, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> You won Hadrian.. this time.. this.. time ¬¬


I only reposted info from a site, that was from another site.  There are no winners, only a sad git like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Master Mo (May 14, 2008)

All this castlevania (or castleroid) game needs to be good is a biiiiiiiig castle... Come on. I really wouldn`t change anything. These games should be about atmosphere and exploration. I still remember climbing (and falling) that tower in DoS... Amazing, just amazing!

The artstyle is great


----------



## T-hug (May 14, 2008)

Could of given us some more screens!!! Most of those look the same as the leaked ones a few months ago.  Talk about drip feeding!


----------



## Szyslak (May 14, 2008)

Looks pretty awesome.  Chicks + Swords + Castlevania + DS = win.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*hopes for a Christmas season release _


----------



## Unchi-san (May 14, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> This will be two player and the name Order of Ecclesia isn't the Japanese name.




yup the japanese name is Castlevania:  The stolen seal


----------



## dib (May 14, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Looks kinda the same as the last 5 on the GBA & DS.  Should be a good game but I long for something new.


You're joking, right?  Either that or blind, the artwork is classic Castlevania.  They even said after the last games that they were tired of the anime look for everything and would be going back to their own style.


----------



## gov78 (May 14, 2008)

yay no more anime style


----------



## Hitto (May 14, 2008)

This is fucking ridiculous. Like everybody else in here, I wonder why they keep selling SOTN number eight, and not one home console has had a castlevania game since the DS was released.

I'm not even going to pirate it, it's going to be the SAME OLD SHIT.


----------



## Master Mo (May 14, 2008)

I wish Nintendo would do some "same old shit" with Metroid. 

And if you ask me I think with portrait they did a little to much with the level-like portraits... as I said before: all I need is one big castle, a dark atmosphere and hopefully a speaking Dead...


----------



## wilddenim (May 14, 2008)

Oh great. My fiance will neglect me again. AGAIN!!!


----------



## raulpica (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, let's hope it's gonna be PoR-style. It's the Castlevania I liked the most, along with DoS


----------



## babelfish (May 14, 2008)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> I wish Nintendo would do some "same old shit" with Metroid.


Ditto. I don't know why the big N hasn't made another 2D Metroid already. The Prime series isn't bad, but it just doesn't FEEL like Metroid to me. I WANT MOAR 2D Metroid GOODNESS!

As for Castlevania, I'm extremely stoked to see Iga working on another. I say keep em coming and I'll keep buying em. I don't understand why peeps get all bent out of shape when a new Castleroid is announced, it's not like the genre is oversaturated like the FPS genre. I mean, there's only two (non-homebrew) series in the Castleroid genre for fuks sake. And keep em on the portables I say, it's a much better platform for the style, and great when I'm bored and not infront of my TV


----------



## Hadrian (May 14, 2008)

babelfish said:
			
		

> Master Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are more than those two:

Simon's Quest
Symphony of the Night
Circle of the Moon
Harmony of Dissonance
Aria of Sorrow


If Nintendo did a same old Metroid I'd welcome it with loving arms but then the last one was 4 years ago, even then that was a remake and the last Castlevania (not counting the dull mobile game) was late 2006.

Of course when all is said and done I'd welcome this more than all the DSI/Destineer/Ubisoft crap thats plagued our little system.  I think with the Castlevania games you've just gotta hope for a good story and some great new puzzles, may not be offering new since the Saturn years but still a good game is a good game.  Also its not Castlevania without a castle and there's not that much else you can do with Castles.

I await to see what details come out for this and what elements they can bring to the series.


----------



## babelfish (May 14, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> babelfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was referring to the Metroid and Castlevania series of games, the latter of which includes all the games you mentioned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I probably could have worded that a little better though


----------



## Ruri (May 14, 2008)

babelfish said:
			
		

> I was referring to the Metroid and Castlevania series of games, the latter of which includes all the games you mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still not quite true.  Most of the others aren't as good and don't fit as perfectly in the genre, but:


The Megaman ZX series for the DS.

Cosmo Police Galivan for the NES.
Blaster Master
Faxanadu

The Wonder Boy series is often a Metroidvania-style game crossed with Zelda, although some are more linear.

Zillion
Popful Mail for the Genesis.
Ys III
Kirby and the Amazing Mirror 
Maze of Galious

This thread lists several.


----------



## Narin (May 14, 2008)

Ohh, another Castlevania game, I can't wait. They are one of my favorite series.


----------



## Minox (May 14, 2008)

AoS and DoS were my two favorites, hope this one will be as good as them.


----------



## MagNetCZ (May 14, 2008)

babelfish said:
			
		

> I don't understand why peeps get all bent out of shape when a new Castleroid is announced, it's not like the genre is oversaturated like the FPS genre.


Well I think that on the DS there are more castleroids. I guess they sell better or something.


----------



## cupajoe (May 15, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> AoS and DoS were my two favorites, hope this one will be as good as them.


AoS and SotN were my favorite. Namely Symphony of the Night. It's been 10 years since SotN came out, and they are still trying to replicate it.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 15, 2008)

Hmm. I should really try to beat the Castlevania games I have right now....


----------



## Narin (May 15, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Hmm. I should really try to beat the Castlevania games I have right now....


Get to it slacker, you're missing on some fun


----------



## silent sniper (May 15, 2008)

awesome....


I really gotta start playing PoR again... never beat the damn thing...


----------



## SpaceJump (May 15, 2008)

EVERY Castleroid is welcome! Thanks Konami for delivering and damn you Nintendo for not (read my sig).


----------



## Hadrian (May 15, 2008)

Proper screens:


----------



## raulpica (May 15, 2008)

Looks great. I like that sword in the lower-left screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder how she connects with the other Castlevania families...


----------



## Hadrian (May 15, 2008)

Konami Digital Entertainment, Inc. today announced Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia exclusively for Nintendo DS™. Introducing the all-new Glyph attack system, players will be able to use special attack combinations as they attempt to defeat Dracula and his horde. Also introduced to the series are new outdoor locales ranging from forests to the ocean, giving players the chance to explore outside of Dracula’s Castle. Developed by legendary Castlevania producer Koji “Iga” Igarashi, Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia is poised to set a new standard for side scrolling action on DS™.

“We have always felt that the Castlevania franchise has been an excellent fit on Nintendo DS, and based on the popularity of the DS classics, Dawn of Sorrow and Portrait of Ruin, our fans agree,” said Anthony Crouts, Vice President of Marketing for Konami Digital Entertainment, Inc. “We fully expect Order of Ecclesia to ignite the fan base once again as it combines the classic Castlevania gameplay with an all-new combat system and outdoor environments.”

In Order of Ecclesia players take the role of a member of the Ecclesia, an organization that has sworn to defeat the evil forces of Dracula. By using the new Glyph attack system, players can unleash more than 100 different combinations to battle Dracula’s minions throughout 20 explorable areas. Utilizing the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection™, players can choose to compete head-to-head, or trade items and equipment they have found while exploring the environments. Multiple endings that can be unlocked depending on how the player completes the game adds even more replay value to the game with plenty of addictive exploration, combat and items to discover.

Developed by Konami, Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia is planned for release on Nintendo DS™ in Fall 2008. For more information on the games, please visit: www.konami.com.


----------



## Psyfira (May 15, 2008)

Still not a fan of the name* 
Re-used graphics are lazy.
Gonna buy it anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for ripping the earlier leaked screens apart (I really, honestly thought they were fake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I know all the Castlevania games play the same but to be honest, I really like them so I'm more than happy to have some more to chew through.

(* how do you pronounce that anyway?)


----------



## Narin (May 15, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Konami Digital Entertainment, Inc. today announced Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia exclusively for Nintendo DS™. Introducing the all-new Glyph attack system, players will be able to use special attack combinations as they attempt to defeat Dracula and his horde. Also introduced to the series are new outdoor locales ranging from forests to the ocean, giving players the chance to explore outside of Dracula’s Castle. Developed by legendary Castlevania producer Koji “Iga” Igarashi, Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia is poised to set a new standard for side scrolling action on DS™.
> 
> “We have always felt that the Castlevania franchise has been an excellent fit on Nintendo DS, and based on the popularity of the DS classics, Dawn of Sorrow and Portrait of Ruin, our fans agree,” said Anthony Crouts, Vice President of Marketing for Konami Digital Entertainment, Inc. “We fully expect Order of Ecclesia to ignite the fan base once again as it combines the classic Castlevania gameplay with an all-new combat system and outdoor environments.”
> 
> ...



Wow..that sounds awesome. I just hope they can pull it off without making everything all clunky or overly complicated.


----------



## lewjay (May 16, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Hmm. I should really try to beat the Castlevania games I have right now....


That's what I'm doing now, about 90% through aria of sorrows.


----------



## DeMoN (May 16, 2008)

It looks like Merman will be returning unchanged. 
And the backgrounds in the third and fourth screens look almost exactly the same as those of City of Haze in PoR.


----------



## Maverick_z (May 16, 2008)

wonder if there's gonna be an appearance of Belmont in the game considering the last 2 had one in Julius Belmont


----------



## Akuma147 (May 16, 2008)

From Kotaku "The story takes place years after the Belmont family has completely disappeared, but Dracula is still going strong. Many organizations have cropped up to try and defeat the vampire but the only ones who seem up to the task are the mysterious Order of Ecclesia."  It doesn't look like a Belmont is going to show up.  Well, maybe as a secret character.


----------



## DeMoN (May 16, 2008)

Iga stated that this takes place several years after Richter disappeared, but why does this mean the Belmont family is gone?  What about Julius, or has he been axed from the canon?


----------



## Narin (May 16, 2008)

The Belmont family completely disappeared? That sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perhaps one of them will be in as a hidden character or in disguise or such, you never know. Though damn, Dracula seems to be like a cockroach, no matter how many times you stomp on him, he keeps showing back up.


----------



## DeMoN (May 16, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> The Belmont family completely disappeared? That sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he died for good then there would be no new games!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, he did die apparently but they still managed to invent a way for him to return (through Soma).


----------



## Talaria (May 16, 2008)

^^ Did anyone get bad conatations with that picture.

To tell the truth I've never played any games from Castlevania series before. Graphics kinda put me off a bit.


----------



## Hadrian (May 16, 2008)

A preview:
http://www.shacknews.com/featuredarticle.x?id=862

Another preview, this one gives more details:
http://www.destructoid.com/konami-gamers-n...86109.phtml#ext


----------



## papyrus (May 16, 2008)

wow.the new name is weird. order of ecclesia sounds like eclampsia..


----------



## Lloyd14 (May 16, 2008)

What a stupid charcter!

EDIT:



			
				Hadrian said:
			
		

> Proper screens:



This looks a lot better!
I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Hadrian (May 16, 2008)

Website is now open
http://www.konami.jp/gs/game/dracula_ds3/

No new details or screens but it looks like there will be some as well as "promotional movie".


----------



## Urza (May 16, 2008)

I hope they keep the option to disable the voice overs. A lack of that would have ruined the music in PoR for me.


----------



## T-hug (May 16, 2008)

lol Urza that pic always cracks me up!
As for the screen above, I wonder who she is calling Sir, and if it's the leader of the 'mysterious ecclesia clan'?  I can easily picture Shaft in that roll.


----------



## osirisFIVE (May 18, 2008)

Never really liked the series.

Number one, I'm not a fan of this medieval graphic scheme, kinda like spoils my eyes.

Number two, it's frikkin' linear and challenging.
Like when I get stuck at this weird part where I have to jump and do some crazy mid-air stunt to destroy this insane creature so I can move on. I keep dying and the game forces me to repeat it till I finally destroy it. It's like it wants me to realize how retardedly stupid I am for missing and dying.

Castlevania sucks ballz. Same goes for Super Mario but at least I could choose different stages before I got stuck at all of them which at that point, I would get it off my MicroSD.


----------



## Psyfira (May 18, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> lol Urza that pic always cracks me up!


Me too, I can't play the game anymore without bursting out laughing the first time they do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pure genius.


----------



## celestialbeing (May 20, 2008)

this is gonna be crazy i play portrait of ruin it was fantastic i bet this one will be better


----------



## Ruri (May 22, 2008)

osirisFIVE said:
			
		

> Number two, it's frikkin' linear and challenging.


While there are a few (very few) criticisms you can level against Symphony of the Night, "challenging" is not really one of them...


----------



## Raestloz (May 24, 2008)

Well, hot chicks are all right, but the name Shanoa? Well, that's not a very good one IMO.

Still, from that Konami Gamer Night website, it looks like the gameplay is going to be very fun, and (at last) they present the lovely 2-hands equipment style! 

Maybe Richter will be an unlockable? Richter is the coolest of Belmont don't you think?


----------



## Jay Boy (May 24, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> I hope they keep the option to disable the voice overs. A lack of that would have ruined the music in PoR for me.





LOL


----------



## DeMoN (May 28, 2008)

New info:
(The July issue of Nintendo Power was confirmed to feature OoE as it's cover story)






FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP! 

More info, scans here:
http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessag...;topic=43335946


----------

